# Top speed 40mph, range 7 hours



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Holy moly…









Hermes 3rd Gen eMTB Kit


Highest performance motor kit that fits every MTB




www.paradoxkinetics.com


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Nat said:


> Holy moly…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can hear the e-bike hater troll's heads exploding already!  Looks to be about $3k + VAT


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Mojave G said:


> I can hear the e-bike hater troll's heads exploding already!  Looks to be about $3k + VAT


personally, I'm waiting for the delusional eBike advocates who think they could pull 1500watts, 40mph and be "unstoppable" but riding an eBike just means they are doing "more laps brah".


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Progression.
=sParty


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Battery in a backpack? Interesting.


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

flgfish said:


> Battery in a backpack? Interesting.


more like laughable. no way would I want a hefty 5 hour battery pack on my back for XC let alone the enduro bikes they're showing on their website. specs seem to be pretty much false advertising from what they're showing on the bikes in motion. 5 hours ? no freekin way.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I'm an "e" advocate, but 10 extra pounds on my back is a no no (for me). The price is off-putting when a complete BBS02 setup is about 1/3 as much and, although heavier, more than adequate for off road.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Locking post, not a class 1 or 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

